# Can't do homework, what's wrong with me???



## Kirit3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Greetings SAS

I have a couple of homework assignments over the break and I want to get started asap so I don't freak out at the end. But whenever I work on school stuff my eyes start losing focus, my brain starts fogging up, my hearts start beating really loudly and I want to puke! It's gotten so bad that I have to lie down every other hour so I don't lose my lunch. I'm always tired and my sleep is terrible even though I try to sleep early and wake early. 

My family doesn't celebrate Christmas so it really is the best time for me to get started on my school work! I just want to work.

What's wrong with me? I know I have social anxiety and I'm usually really terrified to go to school after a period of absence. But school is still 2 weeks away. 

Can someone give me some advice?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

You need emotional intelligence gained through mindful meditation 

Read the book focus by daniel Goldman


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

People who don't have SA have that problem too. It's called procrastination.


----------



## Kirit3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> You need emotional intelligence gained through mindful meditation
> 
> Read the book focus by daniel Goldman


Thank you for the recommendation. I hope I can trick my body into focusing as I read the book about focusing! Vomiting in the bookstore sounds like some sort of horrible nightmare.



prettyful said:


> People who don't have SA have that problem too. It's called procrastination.


You're most likely right b-b-but I'm trying not to procrastinate by starting my work right away. I carry my work with me everywhere and work on in for 15 min whenever I'm not dizzy.

Why am I such a derp to myself. FRUSTRATION AHHHHH. /flips desk

Edit: And yeah I don't think this is a SA only problem. That's why I posted it on the discussion section. Not sure if this is still the right place though.


----------



## Alfendi Layton (Dec 21, 2013)

I sometime had this few problem as well back then, i recommend trying to do homework when you just woke up as there's not much racing thought when you just woke up.


----------



## Rashomon89 (Dec 24, 2013)

Alfendis adivce is good one. Mornings are good for studying. 
You could try to study in groups with your friends, it really helps to be surrounded by people who study. If it's not possible try going to library or reading rooms. Surrounding can have positive impact.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep. I have to read a book over break and I just can't bring myself to do it. In fact, I haven't read any of the required books for the class and I managed to have an 82 in the class.


----------

